
Facebook and Microsoft are building a giant cable under the sea - wclax04
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/26/technology/facebook-microsoft-cable-marea/index.html
======
HoopleHead
I'm pretty sure they're building it on land and then laying it in the sea.

